

How Carlos Slim made $150 million from the NYT - cwan
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2010/10/03/how-carlos-slim-made-150-million-from-the-nyt/

======
zck
AnonymousChef's comment is pretty helpful in explaining this, but there's one
thing I don't get -- why would the NYT choose to pay back the loan early if
they have to pay both the interest _and_ the 5% early termination fee (larger
than most cell phone company's ETFs)? I assume it wasn't Slim's choice to have
them pay it back early, so they weren't forced to.

